# How often should I feed my sling?



## Anonymity82 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm hoping to receive my 1" OBT sling next week. Thanks.


----------



## 19tarantula91 (Dec 16, 2011)

I feed my slings twice a week. 1" T should be eating small ( not to be mistaken with pin heads ) crickets. A OBT especially can take down more then it looks like....


----------



## Anonymity82 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks! I'll try to make sure to feed it twice a week. I ask for large crickets from the pet store and sometimes I get very tiny ones. I never owned a sling so I am really not sure what it's going to look like in person (relative to size).


----------



## grayzone (Dec 16, 2011)

thats really up to you... you can ask 15 diff people, and get 15 diff answers. i personally feed my ts at least 3 crix a week when they're around an inch.. really, i tend to "powerfeed" all my ts till they're around 3". then again, i personally, feed ALL my ts more than a lot of other people claim to do. ive never had ANY problems with it. obts WILL eat alot! my obt even ate during premolt a time or two.   YOU'LL have to fig out feeding times for yourself imo. congrats on your t, post pics. i love obts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tann (Dec 16, 2011)

I normally see members advised to give feeders that are either the size of the sling's abdomen, or feeders which are the size of the spider's body (carapace + abdomen). I personally just do a pre-kill pinch and immediately feed. The crickets still move about for awhile afterwards, and that seems to illicit the feeding response from all my slings that don't really seem to go for pre-killed readily.

I'm not really too sure that I'd personally go for an adult sized cricket for a 1" sling. 

Also, there are a number of opinions on how much or frequently to feed slings. Some keepers power feed the slings to get them out of the somewhat vulnerable sling stage. I've read that OBTs are hardy spiders, and with a 1" sling I think you'll be fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 16, 2011)

The rule of thumb seems to be as follows: "If the abdomen swells to double the size of the carapace, suspect overfeeding."  If you're keeping the T at a higher temperature, it will metabolize its food more quickly, and allow you to get away with more frequent feedings.


----------



## Toogledoo (Dec 16, 2011)

I feed and water mine about once, sometimes twice a week. I use dubia or lateralis nymphs and give them one or two. I agree that OBTs are pretty hardy. In my experience, I haven't had any trouble with them. I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! As far as watering goes, should I just mist the sides twice a week or should I do a strong misting until most of the substrate is saturated? I have read from members that OBT's and their slings don't need too much humidity. Thanks again!


----------



## grayzone (Dec 16, 2011)

i would LIGHTLY mist the sides of the enclosure once a week-ish............ when its around 2.5 -3" THEN add a water dish...obts like it dry/warm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sweet, thanks! I know I read the adults are easy to take care of like G. rosea but I wasn't sure about slings.


----------



## grayzone (Dec 16, 2011)

nope... ya fill a jar with dirt and a few sticks for webbing anchors, drop in the obt, and voila!   add a few crix now and then,  a light mist now and then ...   simple as that. YOULL DO FINE. enjoy your obt


----------



## Vilurum (Dec 17, 2011)

Just a quick hijack relating to slings, ive read alot of people dont use pinheads for small slings (1-2cm range) but legs from a bigger cricket, has anyone tried this? If so I'd like to hear your experiences thanks.


----------



## grayzone (Dec 17, 2011)

yeah... screw pinheads... i feed tiny slings drumsticks or the dead crix in the kk (if theyre freshly dead)...slings are scavengers and the  will eat anything .. just yesterday i fed my 3 smallest slings a LARGE cricket i cut into 3rds. one of the G.pulchripes  was scootin the cricket head around like a soccer ball lol


----------



## Vilurum (Dec 17, 2011)

And one last question on them (may aswell post here than make a new thread) il be getting some P. ornanta slings next week, 1-2cm can they still bitethrough the skin at that size?


----------



## grayzone (Dec 17, 2011)

even if they CAN, i dont think the venom would be as bad.... a drop in the old bucket..


----------



## Tann (Dec 17, 2011)

I've read a few reports from the bite reports section about .75" slings giving people an unexpected bite, and the effects of their venom.

You should take a look around there for an idea.


----------

